# Goldenear super sat50



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi thinking of setting up my own ht system real soon and im going with super sat 50 system i iwas wondering if anyone has this setup and how do you like it went to listen to them and think they sound great although i didnt bring bluray movie love how they sound


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nelx360 said:


> Hi thinking of setting up my own ht system real soon and im going with super sat 50 system i iwas wondering if anyone has this setup and how do you like it went to listen to them and think they sound great although i didnt bring bluray movie love how they sound


Hello,
The SuperSat 50 is a very nice Speaker System. The Folded Ribbon Tweeter that is used is a very high quality High Frequency Transducer and the build quality is excellent for the price. Goldenear really makes good Speakers and I think they would be a great choice. 
Cheers,
J


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

I went to listen to them a little wile back and lookt at other speakers but none were around my price well i also was looking into b&w mini theater system but i havnt herd any reviews and the place i went to dnt have any in stock so im just sticking to the goldenears this is my first ht system and good way for me to start my addiction lol


----------

